# Sharpening for beginers



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 16, 2006)

When I first got into knives many moons ago, I ended up ruining the finishes of some really nice knives sharpening them.  The edges were OK after I took them to professional sharpeners, but they'll never look the same again.  So I was thinking we might put some beginner sharpening resources here to help out anyone interested in doing it themselves.


I really found the "Professional Chefs Knife Kit" published by the C.I.A. (Culinary Institute of America) to be really helpful.

Jeff


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> When I first got into knives many moons ago, I ended up ruining the finishes of some really nice knives sharpening them.  The edges were OK after I took them to professional sharpeners, but they'll never look the same again.  So I was thinking we might put some beginner sharpening resources here to help out anyone interested in doing it themselves.
> 
> 
> I really found the "Professional Chefs Knife Kit" published by the C.I.A. (Culinary Institute of America) to be really helpful.
> ...



I know what you're talking about---I use a diamond pad for shaprening knives (along with a `scoop-side' steel for burrs), and can get them razor sharp, but if I'm not careful the finish takes a real beating---that magic 27 degree angle is very hard to maintain, even with a lot of practice.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 16, 2006)

exile said:


> I know what you're talking about---I use a diamond pad for shaprening knives (along with a `scoop-side' steel for burrs), and can get them razor sharp, but if I'm not careful the finish takes a real beating---that magic 27 degree angle is very hard to maintain, even with a lot of practice.


Also, that angle is gonna be different for different knives.  I have some that demand a 17 degree angle, all the way up to 30.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 16, 2006)

For me I am going to stay away from sharpening most of my knives and let the professionals do it.  Certain ones that I have like machetes, Kuhkiri knives I feel comfortable doing myself but when you get into more delicate blades forget about it.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have ruined alot of blades trying to get it right now mine goes to the sharpener and he gets my money we both win that way.


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Also, that angle is gonna be different for different knives.  I have some that demand a 17 degree angle, all the way up to 30.
> Jeff



Yeah, that's probably one reason why I've scratched some of my knives---angle would have been right for others but was too close for these...  But maintaining the angle is also a problem, and it just takes one careless stroke to screw things up permanently.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 17, 2006)

Speaking of... My CRKT needs sharpening?  So should I take it to a professional or do it myself?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Speaking of... My CRKT needs sharpening? So should I take it to a professional or do it myself?


 
For me I am always taking it to a professional!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 18, 2006)

I personally this that one should know how to put a basic edge on a knife, just in case. I think the lansky set up does a pretty good job for a kit. But I also think having a professional put a slick edge on a "working" knife is very inportant as well.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Also, that angle is gonna be different for different knives. I have some that demand a 17 degree angle, all the way up to 30.
> 
> Jeff


 
Must be a rather keen edge, if you want a 17 degree angle.  Don't straightrazors require a 15 degree angle?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 23, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Must be a rather keen edge, if you want a 17 degree angle.  Don't straightrazors require a 15 degree angle?


Yep, the one that use that angle is my Global 10" chef knife.  Messermeister knives from Germany use the same angle.

Jeff


----------

